# My Odd Fascination... Pripyat



## CallMeKate (Jan 6, 2023)

I have this fascination with the abandoned city of Pripyat.  It's in northern Ukraine and it was a new, modern, and thriving city in 1986... and then came Chernobyl.  Beautiful Pripyat has been abandoned ever since and wouldn't be safe for thousands of years which of course means never.

Apartments, grocery stores, schools, etc.  remain exactly as they were when everyone was ordered to an immediate evacuation.  Urbex people and adventurers still go there and stay in the abandoned buildings for short periods... and more recently Russian soldiers did some destruction, but the future holds nothing but gradual decay until nothing remains.  Even more haunting than the empty apartment buildings to me is the amusement park... the ferris wheel just sitting there forever unused.

I can't remember what got me interested in the first place, but I'm thinking it was probably a picture from an Urbex'er years ago of a child's bedroom abandoned in 1986 with the toys still spilling from a toy box.  I've always loved researching new topics, but this one has intrigued for years now.


----------



## Muskrat (Jan 6, 2023)

Look up angelfire chernobyl


----------



## CallMeKate (Thursday at 3:02 PM)

Muskrat said:


> Look up angelfire chernobyl


Thank you, @Muskrat ... I just saw the video.  Very interesting... and haunting.


----------



## horseless carriage (Thursday at 3:14 PM)

CallMeKate said:


> I have this fascination with the abandoned city of Pripyat.  It's in northern Ukraine and it was a new, modern, and thriving city in 1986... and then came Chernobyl.  Beautiful Pripyat has been abandoned ever since and wouldn't be safe for thousands of years which of course means never.
> 
> Apartments, grocery stores, schools, etc.  remain exactly as they were when everyone was ordered to an immediate evacuation.  Urbex people and adventurers still go there and stay in the abandoned buildings for short periods... and more recently Russian soldiers did some destruction, but the future holds nothing but gradual decay until nothing remains.  Even more haunting than the empty apartment buildings to me is the amusement park... the ferris wheel just sitting there forever unused.
> 
> I can't remember what got me interested in the first place, but I'm thinking it was probably a picture from an Urbex'er years ago of a child's bedroom abandoned in 1986 with the toys still spilling from a toy box.  I've always loved researching new topics, but this one has intrigued for years now.


Have you heard of Skara Brae? A stone-built Neolithic settlement, located on the Bay of Skaill on the west coast of Mainland Scotland, the largest island in the Orkney archipelago of Scotland. Consisting of ten clustered houses, made of flagstones, in earthen dams that provided support for the walls; the houses included stone hearths, beds, and cupboards. A primitive sewer system, with "toilets" and drains in each house, carried effluent to the ocean. (Water was used to flush waste into a drain.)

The site was occupied from roughly 3180 BC to about 2500 BC and is Europe's most complete Neolithic village. Skara Brae gained UNESCO World Heritage Site status as one of four sites making up "The Heart of Neolithic Orkney" Older than Stonehenge and the Great Pyramids of Giza, it has been called the "Scottish Pompeii" because of its excellent preservation


----------



## CallMeKate (Thursday at 3:23 PM)

horseless carriage said:


> Have you heard of Skara Brae? A stone-built Neolithic settlement, located on the Bay of Skaill on the west coast of Mainland Scotland, the largest island in the Orkney archipelago of Scotland. Consisting of ten clustered houses, made of flagstones, in earthen dams that provided support for the walls; the houses included stone hearths, beds, and cupboards. A primitive sewer system, with "toilets" and drains in each house, carried effluent to the ocean. (Water was used to flush waste into a drain.)
> 
> The site was occupied from roughly 3180 BC to about 2500 BC and is Europe's most complete Neolithic village. Skara Brae gained UNESCO World Heritage Site status as one of four sites making up "The Heart of Neolithic Orkney" Older than Stonehenge and the Great Pyramids of Giza, it has been called the "Scottish Pompeii" because of its excellent preservation


I have *not* heard of it, but I guarantee I'll be researching it tomorrow!   I absolutely love learning about new places.  It sounds fascinating.  Thank you, @horseless carriage .   Pompeii/Herculaneum/Vesuvius has been an interest of mine over the years, too, but nothing has fascinated like Pripyat.  Do you know they just opened Casa dei Vettii in Pompeii after two decades?  It's beautiful.


----------



## Disgustedman (Thursday at 3:48 PM)

We also have our areas of mass evacuation.


Times Beach is a ghost town in St. Louis County, Missouri, United States, 17 miles (27 km) southwest of St. Louis and 2 miles (3 km) east of Eureka. Once home to more than two thousand people, the town was completely evacuated early in 1983 due to TCDD—also known as dioxin—contamination.

The town is no longer there, all ground, homes and equipment was incinerated and buried. The town is now a large park.


----------



## Muskrat (Thursday at 6:57 PM)

Chernobyl haunts me too. I discovered the angelfire website probably 15 years ago. The photos are amazing….the story as written educational and amazing too. It made me feel good to know the earth can recover if we humans just leave.


----------

